# Car safety



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

So we will take a 7 hours drive for a grand family reunion before Christmas and it will be our Wishbone's first long drive. He usually doing fine on our short drive here, longest is about an hour and he's always actively watching outside the window, sometimes on both side that's why he's always on the back seat. So I would like to ask what you use for car safety or leash/restrainer for your cockapoo? Some friend mentioned about the dog car seat while this car barrier seemed a good one we saw at http://petstreetmall.com, I attached the photo.
I'm sure our doggy would love the long ride but we are bit worried if he may experience motion sickness for his first long trip. We would appreciate any thoughts, thank you.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I use a dog car harness for my two it has a short lead that can be adjusted and fastens into the seat belt which works well for us. My sister-in-law uses a soft pet carrier on the back seat for her boys and some how is sercured with the seat belts?

PS. Donna has got this one just found the tread http://www.petego.com/category/24/Ca...tTubeCarKennel


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My Rufus would hop that barrier in a flash. There is a three point car seat belt called something like "clic" that is the only one that passed crash tests with dog dummies. Having said that a seven hour trip might not be the time to introduce it?  

Donna has one that looks both safe and it provides them with more freedom to move, sort of like a hollow jelly roll.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for your tips, I also saw this pupzip and probably would try instead so he have the freedom.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is clever, that way they can bark at the dogs on both sides of the car.


----------

